# Catalytic Converter



## Red_Dragon (Jun 15, 2004)

I know this may sound stupid...but how difficult is it to remove a catalytic converter from my 94 nissan pickup truck (2.4l....4 cyl.)thanks

if you know how plz list steps..thanks


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

wrong section for that, but I would think taking that to a muffler shop would be way easier, they wouldnt charge much at all for something like that.


----------



## Red_Dragon (Jun 15, 2004)

o ok thanks


----------

